# taking pictures of my tank with digital camera how to



## johnnyandjebus (Dec 16, 2004)

Hello all

I have been playing around with my digital camera trying to get some shots of my tank, with very little success. Can anyone direct me to a post on this site or else where that can give me some advice?

Thanks, happy holidays to all


----------



## bellisb925 (Jul 3, 2004)

Check out aquabotanic.com's forum, photography workshop. There is a lot of helpful information there. 

What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## andyg (Oct 9, 2004)

Also check out this site:
www.greenstouch.com/various/aquarium_photography.pdf


----------



## johnnyandjebus (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey

That’s for the quick reply, I have a Olympus c-730 . This camera allows me to add on lenses, as needed which I have. With the addition of a 1.5 X’s optical I can get as much as 12 times optical zoom. I am not sure if this is helpful in this instance what do you think?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Check out this kid from Sweden, they must get a good education this kid is on the ball with his photography etc.

http://hem.bredband.net/maxstr/

A couple of quotes from his site: There is a very fine line between hobby and mental illness. Somedays you have a hobby, other days the hobby has you.

Two fish swim into a concrete wall. One turns to the other and says, "Dam." 

Everything is easy unless you make it difficult

Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder! 

I have not failed. I've just found ten thousand ways that won't work. 
(Thomas Alva Edison)


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

johnnyandjebus said:


> Hey
> 
> That’s for the quick reply, I have a Olympus c-730 . This camera allows me to add on lenses, as needed which I have. With the addition of a 1.5 X’s optical I can get as much as 12 times optical zoom. I am not sure if this is helpful in this instance what do you think?


I believe that when you're referring to the 1.5x, you're referring to a teleconverter. It'll allow you to increase it by 1.5x (50mm lens becomes a 75mm), but at the same time, it becomes slower. How much slower? As its name implies, about 2 f-stops.

FYI, for aquatic photography, I've been reading and getting my info from the following site:
http://www.aquatic-photography.com/


----------



## BOTIA (Dec 23, 2003)

*tips*

Congrats on your new camera.
Here's a few tips 
1) set your camera up on a tripod and use timer mode
2) set to macro mode(works with nikons)..
3) set your exposure compensation to -1.3 to -1.7 (this compensates for the aquariums own lights
4) use shutter priority mode with at least 1/30 of second.
5)dark room , no flash
6) experiement with your metering ie spot , matrix, area etc.
7) if you have grow type lights(plant and aquarium bulbs, grolux) swap them out for 6500k bulbs for the shoot. ( this adds visible light for the camera
Take lots and lot
Regards and merry christmas
Botia



johnnyandjebus said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have been playing around with my digital camera trying to get some shots of my tank, with very little success. Can anyone direct me to a post on this site or else where that can give me some advice?
> 
> Thanks, happy holidays to all


----------

